# Ok to give ibuprofen?



## Werner (Mar 1, 2008)

I have a 90lb yellow lab and we did a extra long hike today. When we got home he seemed a little stiff as he got out of the car and was fine after moving around. I was curious if I could give him some ibuprofen to help with stiffness and soreness.


----------



## TeddieXRuxpin (Sep 11, 2007)

Do NOT give your dog ibuprofen. It is extremely ulcergenic.

If you have to give him something it should be nothing more than baby aspirin.


Here is a site with a list.

http://www.diamondpaws.com/health/drugs.htm


----------



## Werner (Mar 1, 2008)

Thank u for the info


----------



## Lorina (Jul 1, 2006)

Never, ever, ever give ibuprofen. It's highly toxic to dogs and cats. I know of a Doberman who had severe kidney failure and had to be euthanized from just two Advil. 

It's best to call your vet if you need to give something. They can dispense a medication, or give you the proper dosage of something OTC that's safe.

But honestly? If he's just stiff from a long hike, I'd just let him sleep it off.


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

Hi Werner,

Here is another site that has a medicine chart for otc meds you have at home---go here and click on the medicine chart. www.filarescue.org I haven't checked the one Teddy gave you but if that one doesn't work try this! Good luck, hope your pup feels better soon


----------

